# Micro Compact vs EMP vs Kimber



## jdeere9750

I've been looking at compact 1911's lately, and I wanted to get some opinions on these two. Anyone own one and had good/bad experiences? I've already read one post suggesting a Kimber instead. Local gun store suggested Springfield for various reason, mainly the lifetime warranty. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dsig1

Give us a bit more info on the type of gun you are looking for. The EMP is a 9mm compact 1911 (there are a few in .40). The other two guns are primarily .45's but some expensive variants are made in 9mm. Your first decision should be caliber. If you want a 9mm 1911, your options will change a bit. Para, STI and the SA EMP were developed as 9mm from the ground up and IMO are the best options for 9mm compact. If you are looking for a .45, that changes the landscape and brings in more options.

I went through this decision last year and found the Kimber CDP far superior to other choices. Fit, finish, features and accuracy in on perfect little package.


----------



## jdeere9750

I already have a .40, so I would like to stay with that, or a .45. I like the 1911 style, and I like the shorter barrel so I can carry it when I want. I'm just like everyone else in the world- I want good quality and I don't want to pay a ton for it- but I'm willing to spend it if it's necessary. I've shot a Kimber before, and I really liked it. Never shot a Springfield or most of the others- have to rely on you guys for that one. Are the EMP's as pricey as I am afraid they might be?

Sharp gun. Are those the replacement grips that make the grip thinner? They look smooth- are they ever hard to hold on to?


----------



## Dsig1

jdeere9750 said:


> Sharp gun. Are those the replacement grips that make the grip thinner? They look smooth- are they ever hard to hold on to?


These are Alumagrips. They are smooth. The Cocobolo grips that came on the Kimber CDP II were rough when I carried IWB with no undershirt. They are smooth but no polished smooth (brushed) so they do have some grip to them. The CDP II comes with checkered front and back straps and most of your grip pressure is on those areas, not the sides so they really don't cause any problems. They are much thinner as you can see below. The EMP will run around $1100 and they are 9mm. The .40 was a special factory order and I don't know if SA is still doing them. Anyway, the 1911 format was developed around the .45 ACP round so I like to stay with .45. I had a SA GI 4" but it was a base model with few features so I don't want to compare based on it. I do have a full sized Kimber TLE II that I really like as well. I'm staying with Kimbers, great quality and accuracy.


----------



## jdeere9750

What kind of IWB holster do you have? I've read alot about the super-tuck, but I'm still not sure it would suit me. I'm a pretty thin in the waist and I don't like "baggy" clothes, and I find that the butt of my gun sometimes holds my shirt out a little. My shirt also tends to hang on top of my gun at times when I carry on my waist and move around a lot. Therefore, I usually resort to carrying on my ankle. Not as good, but better than not carrying at all.

What kind of price range am I looking at on the Kimbers?


----------



## Dsig1

I bought my IWB off of EBAY from a guy who was making custom IWB holsters. He's not on there anymore. I'm going to get a Milt Sparks Heritage holster soon but I don't carry IWB after summer anyway. My Don Hume high ride belt holster is every bit as good as my IWB and I can use it 70% of the time. I only use my IWB about 25% and there is the 5% when I carry my Kel Tec 380 on a belt clip for jogging or for pocket carry in the summer. If you wear untucked baggy clothes anyway, I say just carry on your belt. If the but of the gun prints, you may need to carry more forward in a true 3 o'clock position or, more at the small of your back in a 5 o'clock position. The 4 o'clock position in the middle tends to print yet can feel more right to you.

This rig stays close to the body and doesn't print at all under an overshirt.


----------



## jdeere9750

Thanks for all of the info. Guess I need to first buy a 1911, then worry about a holster for it. I might shop around for a new holster for my current gun, though.

I posted in the Kimber section on here, but I'll ask you too. What's the difference between a Ultra Carry and a CDP?


----------



## Dsig1

jdeere9750 said:


> Thanks for all of the info. Guess I need to first buy a 1911, then worry about a holster for it. I might shop around for a new holster for my current gun, though.
> 
> I posted in the Kimber section on here, but I'll ask you too. What's the difference between a Ultra Carry and a CDP?


I answered in the Kimber post.


----------



## Slowfire

I have never owned the EMP but have owned the Kimber Ultra Carry and the SA Micro Compact at the same time. Both service departments are great. The SA was sent back when the recoil spring guide rod broke. The recoil assembly being a single unit, I could not even take the pistol apart to try and fix it. It was returned to me 6 days from the day I sent it to them for service. With Kimber, I sent back my Target II when the rear sight blade broke. It came back to me after 4 days!!! And one of those days was Dec 25th. Service is something to definately consider.


----------



## jdeere9750

What about warranty? Were either of those fixes covered under warranty?


----------



## ratrodfink

I owned a Kimber Ultra CDP II and thought it was an excellent pistol. Accurate right out of the box.


----------

